# Hello Brothers from The ozarks



## arkiemason (Dec 28, 2010)

Heloo Brothers its nice to be here I have had the app on my I phone and have enjoy it so much thought i better get on here and get joined up.  It is a honor to see so many brothers in discussion of masonry. And some wonderful articles Glad to be here.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for the kinds words Brother and welcome to the site!


----------



## JTM (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 29, 2010)

arkiemason,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!!


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Jamesb (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a great place.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome brother my brother to the forum!​


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forums please be sure to read the rules.


----------



## peace out (Dec 30, 2010)

Howdy, arkiemason


----------



## arkiemason (Dec 30, 2010)

Thankd for the warm welcome guys


----------

